# Black Moor Age/Size chart



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a 5" Black Moor and would like to know how long it takes for one to grow to that size...

I would also like to know how long it takes for them to grow to 10"... call me lame, but I would like to know how old he is, cause then I can give him little birthdays.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

It all depends on the situation. What type of tank he was in wherever else he was, how good the water was, how often it was changed, what he was fed. There's no absolute definite answer


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Pick the date of purchase or date of obtaining him and celebrate the birthday that way  In terms of how old just remember "a lady never tells."


----------

